
The Pushbutton Web: Realtime Becomes Real - nreece
http://dashes.com/anil/2009/07/the-pushbutton-web-realtime-becomes-real.html
======
simonw
This is a superb explanation. PubSubHubBub is a beautiful piece of technology
- I hadn't realised it was supported by FeedBurner. Should really help
bootstrap further adoption.

~~~
mahmud
How on earth can one pronounce "PubSubHubHub" in a conversation?

~~~
blasdel
Are you kidding? It's a perfect rhyme: Pub. Sub. Hub. Bub.

It distinguishes it as a specific standardized implementation of the PubSub
architectural pattern.

It's no worse than Aitch. Tee. Tee. Pee.

Or Doubleyou. Doubleyou. Doubleyou.

